# Just a few I shot tonight



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Echis p. leakyii, Leakey's Carpet Viper









Mr. Russell (Daboia russelli) Love them but boy do they have butt ugly nostrils









You try to take my pinky and I'll bite you!! (Cryptolytrops purpurelomaculatus)


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

up to your usual standard as always good shots especially the one guarding the pinkie keep em coming


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

love seeing the snakes u post! all so pretty


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Quality shots Al, whats your camera of choice? 

Oh and when can we get updates on your super duper gnarly royal python!?


----------



## Gecko_guy (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow, they're all great lookers.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

:no1: Wonderful - yet deadlly. Perfect combination


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Great pics.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

I hate you for having such cool snakes!:whip:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

LOL yea is the royal python still alive? :no1:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

u have the coolest snakes!


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

great pics as usual :no1:


----------

